# A WestJet Christmas Miracle:



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 11, 2013)

A WestJet Christmas Miracle:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIEIvi2MuEk

and from Christmas 2012:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9EJaDneTkQ&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PLmd8TjO5YJs4Z9fEbd6IG0bvDLTDsj1hB


----------



## railiner (Dec 11, 2013)

Brilliant marketing! It was carried on the NBC Nightly News with Brian Williams last night. And probably a lot more places, as well.

Wonder what they would have done if someone asked for a new car....or a new home? Probably given them a toy or a dollhouse.....


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 11, 2013)

All I would have got was a lump of coal!


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 11, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> All I would have got was a lump of coal!


Hey, that can't be TOO bad, can it? Just as for a "train-load" of coal, hire an available steam locomotive, and you're set to haul the Penthouse in style! :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 11, 2013)

If I ask Santa for a steam locomotive, I'd probably get a BBQ smoker shaped like a steam locomotive! (Like the one on "Shipping Wars" on TV on (I think) A&E on 12/10!)


----------



## trainman74 (Dec 11, 2013)

railiner said:


> Wonder what they would have done if someone asked for a new car....or a new home? Probably given them a toy or a dollhouse.....


I would have asked for a girlfriend. Let's see them put one of those on the baggage carousel.


----------

